# Anybody turned on by this?



## celtic_crippler (Oct 8, 2009)

I like a woman that's fit but....

http://thechive.com/2009/03/female-bodybuilders-like-a-trainwreck-you-have-to-watch-30-photos/


----------



## Carol (Oct 8, 2009)

Hate it, hate it, hate it. 

I HATE steroid bodies.  Women and men.   But I think in women the images are particulary damaging because so many women shy away from exercises that will do so much good for their bodies long-term because of a fear of "getting all bulky".


----------



## Omar B (Oct 8, 2009)

For me the worst part is the face.  They have these very hard, masculine faces.


----------



## blackxpress (Oct 8, 2009)

I think bodybuilders are hideous (male and female) but that's just me.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 8, 2009)

These are actually men. MMA fighters from England. 

(just kidding Tez. or am I?)


----------



## Big Don (Oct 8, 2009)

no freaking warning?
pass the eye bleach!


Tames D said:


> These are actually men. MMA fighters from England.
> 
> (just kidding Tez. or am I?)


Well...
The one did have a very penile shaped bulge...


----------



## David43515 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just threw up a little......thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2009)

Ya know, I understand about body building. I understand that it can be a good pasttime for some... I understand it CAN get addicting. I understand that it can boost self-esteem and self image and bla bla bla

What I don't understand is why these women would go to the extreme that some men have (and even THEY can get gross). Basically many of them have lost their (ok, stereotypical) femininity. Some of their breasts have been replaced with just muscle and their bodies lost that sleekness that women usually have. I don't mean just runway, swimsuit, hollywood and etc types but just even regular women with "average bodies" or "a few pounds" have at least a feminine shape, figure... whatever.

These women... gone woah from attractive to grotesque. Also like Omar observed their faces ... 

Too extreme... way too extreme those examples. 
I went out a couple of times with a body building lady... she could bench 400+ she was stout,  but when she was naked... she was still a woman. 
So... these ladies are stuck with the bodies they've built. One wonders exactly deep down inside if they're really happy with what they've created?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tames D said:


> These are actually men. MMA fighters from England.
> 
> (just kidding Tez. or am I?)


 

Welsh you mean boyo! LOL!

I watched a documentary a while back about an English girl who'd taken up body building and entered competitions here and in America, we saw photos of her when she was younger, a very pretty girl with a soft face and now shes got as Omar said that hard jawline, very masculine looking and that awful body. Steroids obviously and she talked about wanting kids! What I also found horrible was that she starved and dehydrated herself for a competition (along with the others) so much that posing exhausted her. I do find the men equally horrible!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh come on.... don't tell me #26 didn't make you all sit up and take notice...

http://thechive.com/2009/03/female-...ch-30-photos/women-bodybuilder-trainwreck-26/

Some of them look photochopped in that the skin tones of the face in no way match the body, but others... 

The anti-viagra....


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dirty Dog said:


> Oh come on.... don't tell me #26 didn't make you all sit up and take notice...
> 
> http://thechive.com/2009/03/female-...ch-30-photos/women-bodybuilder-trainwreck-26/
> 
> ...


 
Could that be because they spray tan their bodies and not the faces?


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

Why am I making _this _connection?






Goodness when I see women so horribly defined I get shivers. I am reminded to of the "Blood God" finale in Blade, as though something is so swollen it going to pop ewww..  Gives the term "ripped" another meaning for me I think! I agree with you *Tez*, I do not like to see men this pumped either.  

Do these people have maladjusted self-images??  

I worry there is a serious esteem problem maybe underlying?  I do not understand why people would take their physique to these extremes??  And I would not approve of the organisations that promote these forms as competition.  

Would we be expected to applaud the efforts of women who worked to this level of obsessive extreme in making themselves SUPER SUPER SKINNY???  

I do not understand why this is acceptable and praised????

Jenna x


----------



## TigerLove (Oct 9, 2009)

Question was very simply, with no additional philosophy: Does somebody turning on on this pics.

For me, also very simply answer: Me not. No any femininity in them, according to my taste (instinct, better said).

Just to say, in other way i respect this females, because they probably knowed that becaming a ripped bodybuilder will reject most males. But they didn't give up because of that, they are like ''I will be what i wanna be, no matter who likes or who don't.'' - i respect it. But, that's not giving them femininity.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

TigerLove said:


> Question was very simply, with no additional philosophy: Does somebody turning on on this pics.
> 
> For me, also very simply answer: Me not. No any femininity in them, according to my taste (instinct, better said).


Ahh but additional philosophy is beneficial for discussion  And what is it to be human beyond a series of complex philosophical interchanges  Jenna x


----------



## TigerLove (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree. I didn't even say differently - i just said i will say it simply.

Greetings!!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope. I like fitness but that's way too much for me.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know little about body building but are they as fit as they look? Are they really very strong or it is just a look of large muscles if you know what I mean? Could they do one one those strongman type of competitions for example?


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I know little about body building but are they as fit as they look? Are they really very strong or it is just a look of large muscles if you know what I mean? Could they do one one those strongman type of competitions for example?


Maybe it is just wishful thinking on my part and but I imagine that to be a body jammed full of "useless" muscle.  I would not necessarily be intimidated by such a physique in a confrontation??  Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## K-man (Oct 9, 2009)

H G Wells was right! The aliens have indeed landed. :erg:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2009)

It's disgusting. They have masculinized themselves. Why would that turn anyone on? As has been mentioned, they are loaded with steroids, even their faces have become masculine. When a woman trains without steroids, she could never become bulked up to an unfeminine degree. Like Carol, I have heard women say they don't want to become bulked up if they train, they don't understand they could never look like those pictures. 

I also find male body builders on steroids a turn off. I prefer to see a muscular human body in it's natural state of fitness. Not to mention the health detriments of taking steroids. 

To sum it up....yuk.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 9, 2009)

Ever watch strong men competitions? Those guys don't look like body builders. Sure, they're big...but not in the same way. 

"Body builders" actually do a lot of unhealthy things to look the way they do. 

Personally, the more "feminine" a woman is the more it turns me on so the opposite is also true. But some guys must find this attractive or else these women would lead extremely lonely lives...unless...they prefer other women. :idunno:


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> But some guys must find this attractive or else these women would lead extremely lonely lives...unless...they prefer other women. :idunno:



The only other men or women who might be attracted to them would be other steroid laden body builders. And I'm not even sure about the men, so maybe only other steroid laden female body builders. I don't think they (the female body builders) really care. It appears their mind is only on one thing...and it ain't sex! lol


----------



## zepedawingchun (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, I like having my *** kicked by a woman who looks like a man.  They all look terrible, except number 27.  She looks almost feminine.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2009)

Ugh.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Ever watch strong men competitions? Those guys don't look like body builders. Sure, they're big...but not in the same way.
> 
> "Body builders" actually do a lot of unhealthy things to look the way they do.
> 
> Personally, the more "feminine" a woman is the more it turns me on so the opposite is also true. But some guys must find this attractive or else these women would lead extremely lonely lives...unless...they prefer other women. :idunno:


Can I ask a question? Is femininity an entity that is displayed only on the _outside _for everybody to see?  Or maybe it is MOSTLY bout what is on the outside?  Is there a percentage? It is not a trick question only I am interested in opinions.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 9, 2009)

The thing that really pisses me off about the whole deal is that people are so busy trying to be someone else that they are not being themselves.  Not these ladies in particular but a lot of people hold the "mass media's" perception as to what we look like, eat, drink, wear and behave that we are not celebrated for being our selves with our own personal uniqueness.  The "Media" hype has done more damage the self esteems, finances of every day people, then anything else that I can put my finger on.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 9, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Can I ask a question? Is femininity an entity that is displayed only on the _outside _for everybody to see? Or maybe it is MOSTLY bout what is on the outside? Is there a percentage? It is not a trick question only I am interested in opinions.


 
In this case I'd have to say their appearance drastically overpowers any other feminine traits they may have. 

I'd say femininity is a combonation of attributes. Appearance is but one, but I consider attitude, character, personality traits as well. A woman could have the curves but if she's got a cigar hanging out of her mouth, a voice deeper than James Earl Jones, cusses, spits and then wipes the remains away from her mouth with the back of her arm... well... LOL 

I'd think it's the same with men... but I could be wrong because I can't explain why women are attracted to metrosexuals! LOL


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 9, 2009)

They don't need to turn you on.  When they want you, they'll throw you over their back and take you home.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 9, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Can I ask a question? Is femininity an entity that is displayed only on the _outside _for everybody to see? Or maybe it is MOSTLY bout what is on the outside? Is there a percentage? It is not a trick question only I am interested in opinions.


 
I'd say it's looks _and_ mannerisms.  I think it's surreal when the two are out of alignment.  Say for example that one of these women was extremely feminine-acting, I think one's mind would be processing a _lot_ of mixed signals.


----------



## crushing (Oct 9, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> It's disgusting. They have masculinized themselves.


 
Please, please, please call it a caricature of masculinity.  Because if they are considered masculine, that makes me more comparable to a little school girl.  My fragile self-image and low self-esteem can't handle that!  Thank you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2009)

crushing said:


> Please, please, please call it a caricature of masculinity.  Because if they are considered masculine, that makes me more comparable to a little school girl.  My fragile self-image and low self-esteem can't handle that!  Thank you.



LOL! Okay, okay. The _caricature _of masculinity.  

In all seriousness, you have a valid point because even the male (steroid laden) body builders are caricatures of masculinity. It's not the natural state of the body at it's most fit. Which to me, is unattractive, male or female.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> In this case I'd have to say their appearance drastically overpowers any other feminine traits they may have.
> 
> I'd say femininity is a combonation of attributes. Appearance is but one, but I consider attitude, character, personality traits as well. A woman could have the curves but if she's got a cigar hanging out of her mouth, a voice deeper than James Earl Jones, cusses, spits and then wipes the remains away from her mouth with the back of her arm... well... LOL
> 
> I'd think it's the same with men... but I could be wrong because I can't explain why women are attracted to metrosexuals! LOL


I would hazard that that is because metrosexual men are inoffensive [and frequently lovely to look at also].  And sometimes a little intriguing haha..

Me I would describe femininity [and masculinity for that matter] as "how you wear yourself".

And to me those women pictured are wearing themselves the wrong way I think!  Makes me think there is more underlying and which is worrying..

I mean I have seen wonderful femininity in women who do not look the way I imagine you are describing as ideal.  Likewise I think masculinity is not all bout dominance, strutting and big muscles??  I think the attribute of femininity or masculinity is how you wear yourself.  I think the more comfortable a woman or man is wearing themselves then the more feminine or masculine they are..

Sorry I do not think you meant for this when you asked the question.. Apologies! Jenna x


----------



## jamz (Oct 9, 2009)

Their faces... for the most part... look like they really don't enjoy life.  In addition to being visibly unappealing, it looks really sad.

I had to go right over to the linked lingerie page to recover. *phew*.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I like a woman that's fit but....
> 
> http://thechive.com/2009/03/female-bodybuilders-like-a-trainwreck-you-have-to-watch-30-photos/


 
YEEGADS!!!!! 

:anic:MY EYES&#8230;. MY EYES&#8230;THEY BURN!!!!!

Must&#8230;&#8230; save&#8230;&#8230;myself

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uujEJy_xEGA/SQEzO9hir9I/AAAAAAAAARY/3UnNTQ5DrLs/s400/michelle-yeoh.jpg

http://images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/michelle-yeoh/pictures/michelle-yeoh-picture-5.jpg

http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/michelle-yeoh/michelle-yeoh-20051215-90856.jpg

http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/92/28/michelleyeoh1.0.0.0x0.300x438.jpeghttp://www.superiorpics.com/news/pic/michelle_yeoh_001_081808.jpg

http://www.suitecandor.com/shaolin/michelle.jpg


ahhhhh there&#8230;. That&#8217;s better


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope, I am more turned on by a vacum cleaner than those woMEN in the first post, but that`s just me...
I am sure _someone_ likes them.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 10, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uujEJy_xEGA/SQEzO9hir9I/AAAAAAAAARY/3UnNTQ5DrLs/s400/michelle-yeoh.jpg
> 
> http://images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/michelle-yeoh/pictures/michelle-yeoh-picture-5.jpg
> 
> ...



Now these pictures are examples of a woman I consider to be both fit and beautiful!  So totally unlike those examples in the OP.

Ceicei


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Oct 10, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'd say femininity is a combonation of attributes. Appearance is but one, but I consider attitude, character, personality traits as well. A woman could have the curves but if she's got a cigar hanging out of her mouth, a voice deeper than James Earl Jones, cusses, spits and then wipes the remains away from her mouth with the back of her arm... well... LOL


 
Crap. And I had really high hopes for our budding relationship, Celtic.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 10, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Crap. And I had really high hopes for our budding relationship, Celtic.


 
How _you_ doin'?


----------



## K-man (Oct 10, 2009)

When I first looked at these images I was totally turned off but having forced myself to return for another look I realise the problem is actually mine. I feel challenged and intimidated.  Having been used to possessing a physically fit and (even if I do say so myself) muscular physique I find myself in awe of those with bigger biceps (some) and more protruding veins (all). Add to that the threatening demeanour of most of these beautiful women and I am seriously facing a massive case of gender role reversal.  I'm not sure what my next move will be but I will let you know after my visit to the therapist!  :erg:


----------

